# Demodulador de ancho de pulso con 555



## elloco13 (Ago 9, 2007)

Buenas necesito transmitir una información y recibirla en otro lado. Para eso voy a modular la información en ancho de pulso. El modulador lo hice con el 555 y funciona bárbaro le di una señal para ver si variaba el ancho del pulso y funciona lo mas bien. Ahora necesito hacer un demodulador de ancho de pulso. No se si el 555 tambien me permite demodular en ancho de pulso.
Si alguien sabe como demodular o si se puede con el 555 agradezco ayuda.
Gracias y por cualquier consulta sobre el uso de todo esto a las ordenes


----------



## ciri (Ago 9, 2007)

Tiro un dato,
Hay un integrado (40106), es una compuerta negadora que admite señales alternas en la entrada, y las convertir en binarias, por ahí eso te sirve.


----------



## elloco13 (Ago 10, 2007)

Gracias por tu ayuda pero no se si me sirve ya que no entiendo como usarlo.
Yo estudio electronica en Montevideo y este año tyengo que entregar un proyecto a fin de año para aprobar el curso. El proyecto es transmisión de información digital por la linea de 220v.
La idea es por ejemplo: tener cuatro variables digitales provenientes de un tecladito, combertirlo a trenes de pulsos e ingresarlos al modulador de ancho de pulsos. Luego amlificarla con un transistor y colocarla en un circuito tanque osea una bobina en paralelo con un condensador y a la red electrica.
En otro toma corrientes de la mismas fases recibir la información con otro circuito tanque inyectarla al demodulador ed ancho de pulsos, de este al convertidero de serie a paralelo y de ahí al display.
Ahora estoy con dos problemas: el demodulador y el convertidor de paralelo a serie y serie a patalelo.
Cualquier ayuda que me puedan brindar agradezco enormemente


----------



## OZONO (Oct 17, 2007)

Loco.  nos metimos en el mismo problemita! estoy en la misma situación que vos, estudio en la ITS de Propios y Gral. Flores. así que si alguien sabe como solucionarlo, por favor avisen!
yo estoy usando una parte del circuito de Pablin de transmisión de audio por 220v. mi proyecto es hacer una guitarra inalámbrica utilizando IR. (me metí en un baile de aquellos).
En esta momento estoy tratando de que me funcione decodificar la señal con el LM565 tal como está en el circuito de Pablin pero todavia no lo pude hacer andar.!


----------



## ciri (Oct 17, 2007)

Transmisíon de datos por el cableado eléctrico!.

Eso me suena, y creo que hay un producto que se llama PLC (no me refiero a los de control logico), que hace esas cosas.

Si puedo averiguo. algo!.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 18, 2007)

Tambien se llama X10
http://epanorama.net/links/lights.html#dali

Basicamente se trata de enviar una señal de frecuencia alta normalmente 100Khz.

El emisor es lo facil, lo puedes acoplar directamente con un condensador pequeño como son 100khz mas una resistencia por si acaso de1k.

El problema esta en el receptor que debes sacar unos 100mV dentro de 310V

La mejor forma es hacerl asi
Un transformador resonante 100khz, puedes hacerlo con un toroide y dos bobinados y 2 condensadores. El segundo bobinado debe resonar a los 100Khz.

Un amplificador pasa banda, o sease solo amplifique las altas frecuencias.

Rectificas la señal


Ahora ya depende para lo que lo quieras, 
    para audio un PLL
    para datos escuadras la señal con un comparador con histeresis y al micro





Cogueis un toroide y bobinais unas 10 espiras de primario y unas 20-30 espiras secundario.

en el secundario poneis en paralelo una resistencia de 1K como carga.

Con un osciloscopio:

Aplicais una señal de 1Khz a trabes de un condensador de 100nF.

Poneis un condensador conocido, por ejemplo 1nF
Debe salir una señal senoidal amortiguada de unos cuantos khz
Ahora debeis medir la frecuencia de esa señal.

determinais la inductancia L
f=1/2*PI* raiz (LC)

Ahora calculais el condensador para la frecuencia de 100khz Cx

f=1/2*PI* raiz (LC)


comprabais que es correcto
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sin osciloscopio

Lento  y tedioso:

Para empezar es necesario un generador 100Khz con un 555
necesitais un diodo y un condensador de 1uF y una resistencia de carga de  10k  para rectificar la señal.

Ahora debeis ir probando condensadores hasta que la señal sea maxima.





Para empezar es necesario un generador 100Khz con un 555 y atenuar la señal con un simple divisor de tension a 100mV y ponerle un condensador de 100nf en la salida.
Debeis amplificar la señal hasta conseguir 200mV para el ne567 o 1V para un comparador, es orientativo,


Un saludo.


----------



## OZONO (Oct 18, 2007)

gracias por todo, igualmente mi idea es pasarlo por IR. lo de la línea de 220 no me sirve pero muchas gracias por estar siempre ahí cuando se les necesita. en este momento estoy experimentando con un demodulador  de PWM (SG3524) en caso de no funcionarme vuelvo a pedir ayuda. si alguien tiene una mejor idea por favor avísenme! muchas gracias. Mauricio


----------



## HASBLEYDER (Nov 27, 2007)

Quisiera saber quien me puede colaborar en la elaboración de un demodulador de señal.
Ya module una señal de VDC con un 555 y ahora quiero demodularla. O sea ingreso 2v al 555 lo modulo y demodulo y a la salida obtengo los mismos 2v. Si me pueden ayudar con alguna información al respecto les agradezco.


----------



## OZONO (Nov 28, 2007)

Hasbleyder, te cuento que nosotros quisimos modular una señal de audio en ancho de pulso y volverla a demodular, obteniendo por resultado un completo fracazo... sin embargo tras ensayo y error pudimos obtener algo que intentó ser una señal de audio... según lo que hablás si es una señal de "VDC" es una señal cuadrada porque para enviar una misma señal de 2v que no varíe en el tiempo no veo la modulación!... la modulación de ancho de pulso funciona variandole el nivel de voltage en la entrada, por lo tanto necesariamente tiene que ser una señal de alterna (VAC) y no como decís de continua. 
Otro aspecto a tener en cuenta es que nunca vas a volver a obtener los 2v de entrada. vas a tener los 2v - lo que consuman los moduladores y demoduladores + la señal de ruido.

Si encuentro los circuitos con lo que pudimos obtener algunos valores y  con los parámentros a trabajar, te lo envio... 

Saludos. 
Mauricio


----------



## HASBLEYDER (Nov 28, 2007)

El circuito que realice esta en el archivo adjunto, ingreso dos señales una cuadrada y una señal proveniente de un  lm35 (Sensor de temperatura 22° =220mV lineal) luego se amplifica a 2.2 v y asi ingresa al modulador de ancho de pulso con 555. A medida que aumenta la temperatura aumenta el voltaje y asi aumenta el ancho de la señal cuadrada.
hasta ahi tengo. Devolverme que es el resto, no lo entiendo.


----------



## OZONO (Dic 1, 2007)

Hasbleyder... adjunto el esquema que nosotros utilizamos para demodular el aancho de pulso... no obtuvimos los resultado esperados porque estabamos trabajando con audio y el circuito es realmente ruidoso...  este circuito tiene montones de limitaciones.... sugiero que lo armes y simules el ancho de pulso con una onda cuadrada y ve variando los componentes hasta llegar a los resultados esperados...

El CI es: LM565
los transistores son: CA3045 o CA3046
el transformador de audio es de los que aparecen en las radios con el color verde


----------



## HASBLEYDER (Dic 2, 2007)

Muchas gracias OZONO voy a probarlo.


----------



## Daniel.more (Dic 2, 2007)

Hola,si lo que quieres es emitir un dato y recivirlo en otro (tipo device net ) se me ocurre que puedes usar un multifleflesor com el SN54157 conectado a un emisor ir y un demultiflesor como el SN54159 conectado a un receptor ir asi puedes tener la información en bcd


----------



## gabrielg (Dic 2, 2007)

Esto les puede servir. 

Suerte.


----------



## gabrielg (Dic 2, 2007)

Vean esta pagina....

http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/wo.jsp?wo=2003023990

saludos


----------



## OZONO (Dic 3, 2007)

Daniel: el tema de pasarlo por IR utilizando multiplexores... está en que como sabés que realmente te está demodulando la entrada... porque al ser sin lógica cableada deberás de colocarle un contador binario... y si empiezan a diferentes tiempos obtenés culquier cosa... para solucionarlo debés codificar la primer entrada a determinada frecuencia, que eso lo lea un decodificador y eso te reseté el contador... o un botón de sincronizmo... que estando el emisor y receptor juntos... a través de un cable y un solo botón resetera los dos contadores al mismo tiempo... los contadores deben tener un pulso de clock de un oscilador a cristal y deben de ser iguales....


Gabriel: El circuito que yo pasé es una modificación que hice de un circuito parecido que también era para pasar audio por la línea de 220v. mi circuito puede trabajar tanto con IR (como yo lo hice) o trabajar de forma cableada...

Saludos Cordiales. Mauricio


----------



## HASBLEYDER (Dic 3, 2007)

Gracias a Todos por compartir ideas

Gabrielg la información en los pdf me sirvio demasiado gracias.


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 8, 2007)

Hola gente! La verdad es que yo muchooo no entiendo sobre circuitos integrados pero este programa le puede servir a mucho de los que al igual que yo no son los mejores con respecto a Ci`s (circuitos integrados)...Aca les va! 

Si les es util avisen !


----------



## vichumor (Ene 20, 2010)

Por favor necesito una ayuda, bueno el problema es el siguiente yo quiero variar un voltaje desde un emisor y por medio de una llamada telefonica (celular) variar la intensidad de luz de un foco en el receptor. Bueno lo que se me ocurrio es transformar el voltaje a frecuencia, y en el receptor la frecuencia transformarla a voltaje. Ya tengo 2 circuitos que hacen eso perfectamente, el problema ahora esta en la llamada. Quisiera que me ayuden en como puedo hacer para ingresar la onda a una determinada frecuencia que sale del emisor al celular (Se me ocurria por medio del manos libres). La onda es cuadrada y el rango de voltajes que estoy variando es de 5 voltios. Gracias


----------

